# Мигрень



## PerfOleg (8 Ноя 2020)

Добрый день!

Раз в месяц примерно, сильные мигренозные боли в правой стороне головы, без ауры. 7 баллов примерно. Длятся 2 дня.
При боли, тошнота желочью (во время боли ничего не могу есть).
Если в начале боли, выпиваю залдиар, боль не проходит, но терпимо.
Сделал УЗИ головного мозга и шеи (результаты во вложении), врач невролог выписал:
Детралекс
Кавинтон форте
Алфлутон

Возраст 44, 75 кг, 170

Подскажите пожалуйста, может что то добавить?
В понедельник записался на массаж воротниковой зоны и ищу бассейн.

С уважением, Олег.


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2020)

@PerfOleg, Олег, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2020)

> Если в начале боли, выпиваю залдиар, боль не проходит, но терпимо.
> Сделал УЗИ головного мозга и шеи (результаты во вложении), врач невролог выписал:
> Детралекс
> Кавинтон форте
> Алфлутон


А где препараты для лечения мигрени?

1 задача - не допустить приступа.
2 задача - снять приступ.

Все перечисленное, чтобы не допустить (Алфлутоп, конечно, нет)
А дальше?

Опросник Доктора Гусейнова проходили?


----------



## PerfOleg (11 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день!

Да проходил:

Результаты обработки теста :
Эмоциональная возбудимость (в стенах): 2
Интерпретация результатов:
Полученные баллы свидетельствуют о низкой эмоциональной возбудимости. Вам не стоит беспокоится.
Шкала депрессии Бека
Результаты обработки теста (количество баллов): 3
Интерпретация результатов:
Отсутствие или минимально выраженная депрессия.
Нормальный уровень тревоги. Отсутствие депрессии.
Живите спокойно.
Интерпретация результатов:
Нельзя считать, что Вы испытываете панические атаки (чувствительность метода 81%, специфичность 99%).

Услуги / Психологическое тестирование on-line /
Торонтская алекситимическая шкала
Результаты обработки теста :
Алекситимия: 46
Интерпретация результатов: Уровень алекситимии в пределах нормы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2020)

*Опросник о причинах головной боли. Доктора Гусейнова Т.Ю.*



> Опросник о причинах головной боли. Доктора Гусейнова Т.Ю.


 
А вот этот?


----------



## PerfOleg (12 Ноя 2020)

Сейчас отправил тест *Тимуру Юсуфовичу. *

Не смог только понять, как его расшифровать


----------



## горошек (12 Ноя 2020)

*Ключ к вопроснику:

Сумма 1:* Сложите число ответов «Да» на вопросы 1-5 с числом ответов «Нет» на вопросы 7-11.


1. Да2. Да3. Да4. Да5. ДаСумма 1-5=7. Нет8. Нет9. Нет10. Нет11. НетСумма 7-11=____ (сумма 1-5) + ____ (сумма 7-11) =
*Сумма 2:* Сложите число ответов «Да» на вопросы 6-11 с числом ответов «Нет» на вопросы 3, 5, 13, 16.


6. Да7. Да8. Да9. Да10. Да11. ДаСумма 6-11=3. Нет5. Нет13. Нет16. НетСумма 3,5,13,16=____(сумма 6-11) + ____ (сумма 3,5,13,16) =
*Сумма 3:* Сложите число ответов «Да» на вопросы 9, 10 и 12-17 с числом ответов «Нет» на вопросы 2,7.


9. Да10. Да12. Да13. Да14. Да15. Да16. Да17. ДаСумма 9,10,12-17=2. Нет7. НетСумма 2,7=____ (сумма 9,10,12-17) + ____ (сумма 2,7) =
*Если наибольшую величину имеет сумма 1, то у Вас - головная боль напряжения.

Если наибольшая величина у суммы 2, у Вас мигрень.

Если наибольшая величина у суммы 3, - у Вас кластерная головная боль.

При ответах «Да» на вопросы 18 и 19 к вашему основному диагнозу добавляется рикошетная головная боль, вызванная чрезмерным употреблением лекарств.

При не менее чем 2 ответах «Да» на вопросы 20-24 настоятельно рекомендуем вам обратиться к врачу.*

Вроде всё понятно. А Тимуру Юсуфовичу ваш тест вряд ли пригодится


----------



## PerfOleg (13 Ноя 2020)

Вроде всё понятно. А Тимуру Юсуфовичу ваш тест вряд ли пригодится 

Я наверное тупой, не могу понять😔😥

Для таких как я есть в автоматическом режиме





						Опросник для самостоятельной экспресс-диагностики типа головной боли | Для пациентов | Статьи | Сайт Тимура Гусейнова
					






					dr-timur.ru
				




У меня мигрень


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2020)

Диагноз есть. Осталось подтвердить у врача и подобрать лечение.

1 задача - не допустить приступа.
2 задача - снять приступ. 

Пока попадете к врачу можете предлагать способы решения этих задач.
1. ......


----------



## PerfOleg (13 Ноя 2020)

1. Вот такую нашёл памятку. 
2. Приступ купировать триптанами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2020)

В общем правильно.
Приступаем к предупреждению?


----------



## PerfOleg (13 Ноя 2020)

Да, сегодня был на массаже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2020)

Массаж это пассивное действие, мало влияет на подвижность позвоночника, а для подвижности - ЛФК.


----------

